# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  How to write the "N" in Espa&#241;a

## sperk

How  can you get your keyboard to input

----------


## kt_81

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=20801 
I use ALT + 0241 on my german keyboard.

----------


## Cesar

If you're running Windows XP (English version) the combinations are: 
ALT165 ---->

----------

